# South



## SilentlyintheShadows (Jul 19, 2009)

Hey, I live in southeastern USA, and, quite frankly, I'm dying from a lack of speedcubing competitions. I've only been to two, one being the Lexington Open last fall, and it was great. (The Ohio Open was the other, and I didn't like the 12-hour round drive) I would, however like to go to more. There are some competitions, but they are generally small and not worth going to. I would REALLY like to go to the World Championship in 2011, but I can't if I don't have enough experience.

I have considered organizing my own competition, but seeing the current state of things (I can count the speedcubers in my school on two hands, half haven't even heard of the terms "Fridrich," "Pll," or "Stackmat," [Although, one was smart enough to say, "Hey! He uses F2l!"] and there's only one other serious cuber, who still doesn't use full Oll), and I wouldn't have a good venue or enough equipment, it wouldn't turn out well. So, I ask you: Can we please have more competitions in the South?


----------



## 4Chan (Jul 19, 2009)

South-east?

I live there. The past 5 competitions ive been to were 20-40 minutes away, and 2008 nationals (atlanta underground)was actually on the campus of the college (georgia state) im attending. (x


----------



## soccerking813 (Jul 19, 2009)

Where do you all live in the South East? I live in North Carolina.


----------



## Dene (Jul 19, 2009)

SilentlyintheShadows said:


> There are some competitions, but they are generally small and not worth going to.





SilentlyintheShadows said:


> So, I ask you: Can we please have more competitions in the South?



Hmm. I actually find your comments very shameful. You should be grateful for all you can get. Try considering the cubers that can't even get to a "small competition" that is "not worth going to". You just epic failed.


----------



## joey (Jul 19, 2009)

What Dene said basically.

I jump at the chance to go to *any* competition, however big.


----------



## Edmund (Jul 19, 2009)

Dude what competitions aren't worth going to. You clearly don't care that much. You should go to everything you can get because first it's fun and secondly if you really want your own competition you have to know how one runs a comp.


----------



## Anthony (Jul 19, 2009)

SilentlyintheShadows said:


> There are some competitions, but they are generally small and not worth going to.



I've helped organize three Texas competitions so far, the Austin Open, Austin Spring, and Dallas Open. They each had 23, 37, and 29 competitors, respectively. While they may not have been like many California or European competitions, with many competitors and a bunch of sub 15 cubers, they were a lot of fun. I'm sure if you ask anyone who attended, they would agree that it was worth going to.

Actually, Takao showed up at our last competition, and while it may not have been a big competition, he recently emailed me saying that he really enjoyed it and if we would add Sq-1 to our next competition's schedule, he'd like to come back to one of our "small" Texas competitions.

Plus, regardless of how many people are around or how fast they are, you still get a chance to compete, get some more experience under your belt, and try to beat your best competition times.

Overall, even small competitions, in my opinion, are worth going to, and if you don't think so, I don't think you deserve to try to organize your own.


----------



## Bryan (Jul 19, 2009)

SilentlyintheShadows said:


> the Lexington Open last fall, and it was great. ... There are some competitions, but they are generally small and not worth going to.



Looking at the Lexington Open and comparing it with the "small" competitions, I don't really see a difference. Similar number of competitors, similar number of events....can you explain what you mean by a small competition?

Also, some people seem to think that competitions are given to certain areas. They're not. Competitions are where the organizers want to hold them. If you want them to hold a competition in your town, give them a reason to. If a organizer was going to go out of their way to organize a competition long distance, why should they pick your town?


----------



## qqwref (Jul 19, 2009)

It's not easy to set up competitions. As you seem to have already noticed, you need a good venue, a bunch of equipment, and a lot of time (to set everything up properly), and the fact is that there aren't too many people in the southeast US who are willing to do that on a regular basis. Unless you can convince the people who do have experience doing that to set up more - or organize one yourself - the frequency of competitions won't go up no matter how many people want it to.

What I recommend is, next time you go to a competition, for you to strongly suggest that you be allowed to help out in any way possible. Just being a judge or scrambler and seeing how things are organized in one or two competitions will make it a lot more likely for you to be given permission to hold a competition in the future. And don't worry about getting enough people - cubing is so popular in the US that you'll surely get more people than you'd thought.


----------



## Feanaro (Jul 19, 2009)

Anthony said:


> SilentlyintheShadows said:
> 
> 
> > There are some competitions, but they are generally small and not worth going to.
> ...



Dude, Austin Spring was soooo much fun! The only reason I came first in blind was because it WAS a small competition. So go to small competitions dude! You've got a better chance of winning that way lol . (And any competiton is fun to go to)


----------



## Anthony (Jul 19, 2009)

Feanaro said:


> Anthony said:
> 
> 
> > SilentlyintheShadows said:
> ...



As cliche as this sounds, winning isn't everything. At the last Texas competition, I competed in 8 events and won seven of them. Even though it felt good to win, I would love to have some more competition. I would without a doubt prefer to come in 15th, but learn a lot from faster cubers, then get an "easy win." Not to say that I don't like having some slower cubers around. I enjoy answering questions and helping them out, but I'd like to learn some stuff too. 

So far, the competition I learnt the most at was definitely the French Open. At the French Open, I didn't even make the final.


----------



## Faz (Jul 19, 2009)

> I'm dying from a lack of competitions



If you lived in Australia you would be dead.


----------

